
Imgp – Blazing fast image resizer and rotator - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/imgp/blob/master/README.md
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
apjana
I can't edit the subject to make it a Show HN post. The edit option is not
available.

~~~
brudgers
Maybe if you ask the moderators using the | contact | link at the bottom of
the page, they will change it.

